# Scourge and Cobalt :)



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Well, November's children are probably gonna be here prettttyyyy soon, I just need to get his mate (thanks so much Pigeon Lower!!!!!  ) I will assume one is male and the other female, until they're older, when I can tell. So depending on how quickly November mates, they'd be here in about a month 
Anything I should know about taking care of squabs, or egg care or something? Any emergency stuff in case egg laying goes wrong so I'll be prepared?
How to make a candling box?
Etc!


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

November-X-Scourge said:


> Well, November's children are probably gonna be here prettttyyyy soon, I just need to get his mate (thanks so much Pigeon Lower!!!!!  ) I will assume one is male and the other female, until they're older, when I can tell. So depending on how quickly November mates, they'd be here in about a month
> Anything I should know about taking care of squabs, or egg care or something? Any emergency stuff in case egg laying goes wrong so I'll be prepared?
> How to make a candling box?
> Etc!


A candling box isn't necessary. Use a flashlight - put the egg on top of the light with it resting upright. I also will just hold the eggs up to the light in my loft and can see just fine. Where are you located? If your loft is outside and you are in a cold-winter area, it is probably best to replace eggs with fake ones until you know it will be warming up outside.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

we have an outdoor loft, but the indoor one for winter is well under way for construction! I didn't think it was a good idea to leave them outside in -30 (Celsius) weather


----------

